# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  γωνιακο φισακι 3.5mm 4-Pole για handsfree

## radioamateur

Γνωρίζει κανεις κανένα κατάστημα που θα μπορουσα να βρω γωνιακο φισακι για handsfree χωρίς να μας πιασουν τον...

Ευχαριστώ

----------

